# anyone know stud size for g4004 lathe stand levelers?



## Lipshurt (Jun 10, 2019)

Getting the 4002 lathe (12x24) and want to use machine mounts, or levelers under the stand. Web does not say what the stud size is. Anyone know? Grizzly is taking their time with the answer, and i thought this question might also prompt some debate or info on levelers in general.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 12, 2019)

I measured the bolt size of the machine feet I put in my G4003G lathe cabinets (12-36) at 5/8 ths.

There is no thread there, just a hole so I used the biggest std thread that would fit through and use a bolt on top and bottom to set height.


----------



## keeena (Jun 18, 2019)

Mitch is right - 5/8".  1/2" feet are a bit cheaper and work completely fine with a grade-8 washer. These are the ones I bought: Amazon. I'd recommend buying an additional nut for each one to make it captive on the base (technically not needed though).

The G4003/4002 stand is tall as-is. The leveling feet make it almost too tall...adds about 2" I think. IMO, unless you're >6' tall or plan on standing on a platform, you might want to go the shim approach. Not as convenient though.

I am not using the feet I bought for that reason. If you're interested in buying mine, let me know. They are essentially new...I set the lathe down, was 50/50 on the height so I immediately removed them. They are really nice feet but I don't have any other use for them at the moment. I added two grade-8 washers and nut to all 8 of the ones I have already.


----------

